# Joints(paper kind)



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

(ultimate re-cycling)What do engineers use now that ships use electronic charts.(now there's a gap in the market for some entrepreneur?)(Ouch)


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Cancelled paper charts in most cases!

Contrary to the myth that seems to perpetuate on Ships Nostalgia, less than 10% of the world's fleet are reliant on electronic charts and of those using electronic charts, the majority still carry paper charts of some sort as a back up.

ECDIS isn't going to be mandatory for a few years yet, so engineeers can relax for a while yet before starting to look for an alternative source of paper for jointing.


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

If the paper charts are not available never fear there is always Butcher Paper. I like the smooth white kraft paper 40 lb. virgin paper bleached white. It is FDA compliant, Low sulfur. Near neutral pH. It comes in rolls from 12" to 60" wide and 1100 feet long. 

The roll of paper is also useful to occupy children's time drawing on it.

Joe


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Orbitaman said:


> Cancelled paper charts in most cases!
> 
> Contrary to the myth that seems to perpetuate on Ships Nostalgia, less than 10% of the world's fleet are reliant on electronic charts and of those using electronic charts, the majority still carry paper charts of some sort as a back up.
> 
> ECDIS isn't going to be mandatory for a few years yet, so engineeers can relax for a while yet before starting to look for an alternative source of paper for jointing.


I don't recall ever using charts for jointing. Brown wrapping paper with a coat of varnish worked for many things, as did thin cardboard and varnish. For everything else we used Klinger and James Walker materials that were always kept in the engineer's stores. Anyway, the mates wouldn't let us near their charts even if they were out of date. I suspect that they believed that if they let us see things like that we might become interested in navigation and, sooner or later, begin to understand where we were going. That would never do![=P]


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

I always keep a paper chart going because you are in touch with the navigation from hand to brain. Electronic books do nothing for me, I have to hold and feel a good book in my hand and one of the very, very best is Hamish Haswell Smith's "The Scottish Islands" which along with the Clyde Cruising Club's Sailing Directions make navigating the west coast of Scotland an absolute dream. Add in Bella Bathurst's "The lighthouse Stevensons" and , of course, Neil Munro's "Para Handy" and the western isles come alive.


----------

